

Capital Control Cuts Off Greek Access to iTunes, iCloud, and PayPal - e_proxus
http://gizmodo.com/capital-control-cuts-off-greek-access-to-itunes-icloud-1715839063

======
tosseraccount
Greeks may have cut of their own nose to spite their face.

Given the minimal impact on world markets, it appears the smart money wrote
off Greece a while back.

